# Hornady .45 ACP, 230gr. JFP



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

When Hornady first announced this bullet, I remember reading that the U.S. Air Force tested this ammunition and gave it a little better rating than the old 230gr. RN bullet, and subsequently began purchasing this ammunition. My nephew told me of being issued this on Okinawa ca. 1969-1970.

This bullet was a full metal cased truncated cone shaped bullet with a genereous flat point. I loaded some .45 S&W and .45ACP with this bullet but never tried it out on anything animate.

Experience, anyone?

Bob Wright


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Cooper used to recommend that round for defense, in preference to FMJRN, when it was still in production as loaded ammo. I've never shot it into anything living, either, though I suspect it would perform similarly to FMJRN with perhaps slightly less penetration due to the flat point.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Glad to hear from you, Mike.

How's the weather there?

Bob Wright


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Not only is it hot, but it's DAMN HOT! Been muggy the last few days, too, and we even got a little rain recently. I thought Phoenix was warmish, but Yuma is typically about 5-7 degrees hotter. On the other hand, it hits 140 some days in Iraq, so I can't really complain about this. We're constantly refilling our Camelbaks, though.

The occasional rain doesn't seem to deter the illegals much, but the heat puts a damper on border crossings. The Border Patrol guys say the number of crossings will quadruple by January. Lovely. At least I won't get bored.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Mike,
It is good to hear from you, mi amigo.

Take care and watch yourself.

Bob Wright


----------

